# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Νευρικό πρόβλημα--επιληψία - εγκεφαλικό

## Θοδωρής

Εχω ενα καναρινι που απο το δακτυλιδι του ειναι πουλι του 2010 και απο την φωνη του μαλον μαλινουα.
Εχει ζευγαρωσει και εχει δωσει δυο μικρα για φετος.
Τον εχω μαζι με την θυλικια και τα μωρα τους.
Μεχρι σημερα ολα πηγαιναν πολυ καλα, δεν ειχε παρουσιασει το παραμικρο.
Το προι κατα τις 6:30 πριν παω στην δουλεια τους εβαλα αυγοτρωφη (Η αυγοτρωφη μου) και καθαρο νερο.
Στις 9 με παιρνει τηλεφωνο η αρραβωνιαστικια μου οτι το πουλι δεν μπορει να σταθει στα ποδια του και οτι κανει μια νευρικη κίνηση με το
κεφαλι.
Μολις γύρισα σπιτι
Το εχω βγαλει βιντεο να το ανεβασω αλλα εχω προβλημα με το youtube.
Παρακαλω πολυ οποιος μπορει να ανεβασει το βιντεο να μου στειλει το συντομοτερο το email του γιατι το πουλι δεν μπορει να φαει και δεν εχει πολλες ημερες ζωης μπροστα του

----------


## Θοδωρής

To δεξι ειναι το πουλακι που εχει το προβλημα.
Ετσι ηταν μεχρι και σημερα το προι, υγιέστατο 

[/URL]

----------


## lefteris13

Εχει μεινει στον πατο και κουναει μονιμα το κεφαλι αριστερα-δεξια;το παθα και εγω σε μαλινουα το καλοκαιρι και το χασα.τραγικη εικονα,ηταν σε κωμμα, θελει κατι ριζικο, θα σου πει ο δημητρης, απο κει και περα αν θα επανελθει δεν ειναι ευκολο, ειναι σοβαρο και εχει κρατησει ηδη ωρες, δεν ειναι κατι παροδικο που συνερχεται μονο του.και εμενα ξαφνικα εγινε, αρχισε να κανει κατι περιεργους ηχους μετα επεσε στον πατο εβγαζε αφρους απ το στομα και κουνουσε το κευαλι συνεχεια, ειχε φουσκωσει το κεφαλι τα πουπουλα ειχε παραμορφωθει ηταν κλινικα νεκρο, παντως κραταει ετσι πολλες ωρες με το πουλι να υποφερει

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ετσι κανει
Το ξερω οτι τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα αλλα πρεπει να δωσω την μαχη μου και να κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω.
Οποιος μπορει να ανεβασει το βιντεο ας μου στειλει ενα e mail ειτε εδω ειτε με pm να ανεβασει τα βιντεο να εχετε ποιο ξεκαθαρη εικονα

----------


## CyberPanos

Μπορω να το ανεβασω εγω Θοδωρη,σου στελνω π.μ

----------


## jk21

ειτε εγκεφαλικο ειτε paramixovirus 3 ειτε μικροβιο στο αυτι ,αν και δεν νομιζω το τελευταιο 

σου εστειλα με πμ το e mail μου 

πως ειναι τωρα;

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δημητρη σου εστειλα ενα πολυ μικρο βιντεο γιατι εχω περιορισμο με το mb που μπορω να στειλω.
Το πουλι ειναι στην ιδια κατασταση.
καθετε κατω και κανει αυτη την κίνηση

----------


## jk21

εγκεφαλικο ....  αν κρατα για ωρα ειναι μαλλον εγκεφαλικο .στον παραμιξοιο θα το εκανε ποτε ποτε .θα προσπαθησω να δω τι χρειαζεται (αιμοστατικο -βιταμινη Κ ή αιμολυτικο- ασπιρινη ) σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις .εκτος αν το πας σε πτηνιατρο .σιγουρα ομως κανει βιταμινη ε και σεληνιο .νομιζω ειχες γραψει οτι ειχες .δωσε αμεσα στο στομα 

ομως στο λεω χωρις να δω το βιντεο .το πηρα αλλα δειχνει σαν εγχρωμος θορυβος .κατι δεν εκανες σωστα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Σου στελνω ενα βιντεο λιγο μεγαλυτερο για να σε βοηθησει λιγο ποιο πολυ
Δινω τωρα βιταμινη Ε με σελινιο.
Για να το παω σε πτηνιατρο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το μετακινησω γιατι ειμαι με μηχανακι και το πουλι ειναι 
αστεθες δεν θα αντεξει μεχρι εκει

----------


## jk21

βρες ασπριρινη αμεσα αν δεν εχεις .ασπιρινη θα δωσεις .το κοιταξα .θα βρω την ακριβη δοσολογια σε καποια εγχειριδια που εχω και θα τα πουμε σε λιγο .παω να δω το βιντεακι .βγαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες μην εχουμε κατι αλλο πχ σαλμονελλα αλλα εκει υπαρχει κυριως ασταθεια

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δεν εχει κανει καθολου κοτσιλιες απο το προι που τον εβαλε η κοπελα μου μονο του.
Οταν τον επιασα να του δωσω νερο με βιταμινη Ε με σελινιο παρατηρισα το δερμα του να ειναι 
σκουρο.
Κοιτα αν μπορεις τι μπορει να χρειαζετε να παω να παρω να του δωσω

----------


## jk21

παρε δισκιο αναβραζον 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/6991#content

----------


## jk21

κατσε τωρα ειδα το προηγουμενο ποστ .... θελω την κοιλια του αμεσα  .Στο βιντεο δεν ειδα την γνωστη κινηση του παραμιξοιου ή του εγκεφαλικου αλλα μονο ασταθεια .βεβαια μπορει να το εκανε αλλη στιγμη

ομως το σκουρο δερμα με προβληματιζει για γαστρεντερικη αιμοραγια 

αμεσα φωτο της κοιλιας του !!!! να φαινεται οσο μπορεις περισσοτερο καθαρα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Η κοιλια του ειναι κιτρινη, ειχε λιπος τον εβγαζα καθε μερα μεσα στο σπιτι για να πετα
και το εχασε το περιτο λιπος και τωρα ειναι λιγο κιτρινη επειδη του εχει μεινει ενα 10% απο το περισιο λιπος που
ειχε.
Εκει που ειναι η καρινα ειναι σκουρο το δερμα , στο στοιθος




Ειναι οι καλυτερες που μπορω να βγαλω αυτη τη στιγμη.
Οταν φορτισει η φωτογραφικη μηχανη θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω καλυτερες.
Στην κοιλια δεν φαινεται κατι μη φυσιολογικο (χρωμα, εντερα, κτλ)

----------


## jk21

φοβαμαι οτι ειναι αιμοραγια σε καποιο αγγειο στο πανω μερος  .... αν ηταν στο κατω ,θα ελεγα ατοξοπλασμα ή αιμοραγια στο γαστρεντερικο  ....

δεν ξερω τι να σου πω ... 

για την αιμοραγια θελει βιταμινη Κ konakion 

3 σταγονες στα 50 ml  νερου οταν δινεις στην ποτιστρα  ,αλλα επειδη μαλλον δεν θα πινει ,διαλυεις 3 σταγονες στα 6.5 ml νερου και δινεις 0.25 ml διαλυματος τωρα και αλλο τοσο αυριο πρωι πρωι .το επαναλαμβανεις για 3 μερες και στην ποτιστρα εχεις καθαρο νερο 

για εγκεφαλικο ασπιρινη ...

το ενα ειναι εντελώς το αντιθετο απο το αλλο .... δεν μπορω να παρω την ευθυνη να προτεινω κατι .... 

τεινω προς την βιταμινη Κ πια ,αλλα οτι θα κανεις θα ειναι δικια σου ευθυνη 

αν δεν βρεις κονακιον σε φαρμακειο ,νομιζω μπορω να βρω απο καποιον γνωστο καπου εδω στο περιστερι προς λιοσια 

Τονιζω οτι δεν ειμαι γιατρος !!!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

> φοβαμαι οτι ειναι αιμοραγια σε καποιο αγγειο στο πανω μερος  .... αν ηταν στο κατω ,θα ελεγα ατοξοπλασμα ή αιμοραγια στο γαστρεντερικο  ....
> 
> δεν ξερω τι να σου πω ... 
> 
> για την αιμοραγια θελει βιταμινη Κ konakion 
> 
> 3 σταγονες στα 50 ml  νερου οταν δινεις στην ποτιστρα  ,αλλα επειδη μαλλον δεν θα πινει ,διαλυεις 3 σταγονες στα 6.5 ml νερου και δινεις 0.25 ml διαλυματος τωρα και αλλο τοσο αυριο πρωι πρωι .το επαναλαμβανεις για 3 μερες και στην ποτιστρα εχεις καθαρο νερο 
> 
> για εγκεφαλικο ασπιρινη ...
> ...


Ευθύνη δεν φερεις καθολου, συμβουλη ζητω και μου την παρεχεις.
Θα παω να παρω κονακιον και ασπιρινες, πως θα τα δωσω ενας Θεος ξερει
Δεν ειναι καλα τα πραγματα, οτι γινει πρεπει να γινει αποψε γιατι το πουλακι θα πεθανει απο πεινα στο τελος.
Γινετε να του δωσω  νερο με κονακιον στο στομα και στην ποτηστρα να υπαρχει ασπιρινη ?

----------


## jk21

ειτε το ενα θα δωσεις ειτε το αλλο .το ενα πηζει το αιμα και ειναι για αιμοραγιες (βιταμινη Κ ) και το αλλο ειναι αιμολυτικο για να μην επιτρεπει δημιουργια θρομβωσεων (ασπιρινη )

θα ελεγα να δωσεις βιταμινη Κ .το στηθος ειναι μελανο .ειναι διακριτο το προβλημα  ... 

το πουλακι αυτο που σου δειχνω στη φωτο ,αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι μια χαρα .βεβαια ειχε αιμοραγια στην κοιλια ,μαλλον απο κοκκιδια και πηρε αρχικα bactrimel και βιταμινη κ (και εγινε καλα ) .το ιδιο ή καποιο αλλο απο το ιδιο ατομο ,ειχε και μελανο στηθος εκτος απο κοιλια και καθαρισε  .δεν ξερω αν θες να δωσεις στην ποτιστρα bactrimel αλλα δεν εχεις ιχνος για κοκκιδια εσυ .....

----------


## Θοδωρής

Οχι κοκιδια δεν εχει.
Παω να παρω κονακιον και ο Θεος βοηθος

----------


## Θοδωρής

Πηγα και πηρα αμπουλες κονακιον του 1 μλ.
Ποσες σταγονες πανε σε μια ποτηστρα 50 μλ για χοριγηση να πινει το πουλι μονο του
κοι ποσες σταγωνες σε μια ποτηστρα 50 μλ για να του δινω εγω στο στομα ?

Εχω σταγωνομετρο γι αυτο ρωτω για σταγωνες

----------


## Θοδωρής

Τωρα ειδα την δοσολογία.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## CyberPanos

Αν και πολυ μικρο το βιντεο ωριστε:

----------


## CyberPanos

Και το Δευτερο Video:

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη ευχαριστω για το ανεβασμα του βιντεο ! πριν επρεπε να κλεισω και δεν ειχα χρονο να το κανω 


ελπιζω το πουλακι να ειναι καλυτερα  

θοδωρη αυριο πρωι ή αν εχεις και σημερα (αν μπεις αργοτερα ) να μας βαλεις φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες του

----------


## geog87

περαστικα Θοδωρη!το εγκεφαλικο απο τι μπορει να προκληθει στα πουλια???παιζει ρολο η κακη διατροφη???λιπος???

----------


## jk21

αν και δεν πιστευω να ειναι εγκεφαλικο ,ναι Γιωργο ,ειτε προδιαθεση λογω dna (καποιο προβληματικο αγγειο στον εγκεφαλο που σπαει ) ,ειτε καποιος θρομβος σε καποιο αγγειο που ξεκολλα (αθηρωματικη πλακα ) και σφηνωνεται σε καποιο αγγειο στον εγκεφαλο ... λιπαρη διατροφη ...

----------


## Θοδωρής

Καλημερα.
Χθες το βραδυ το πουλακι σταματσε να εχει νευρικη κίνηση στο ποδι και απλα κουνιοταν
δεξια και αριστερα οπως στο βιντεο αλλα λιγο λιγοτερο.
Ολα αυτα εγιναν μετα απο δυο ωρες αφου του εδωσα νερο με κονακιον στο στομα.
Το βραδυ του εφτιαξα κρεμα για νεοσους και τον ταισα.
Συνηλθε και αρχισε να φτιαχνει τα φτερα της ουρας του και ηταν καλυτερα.
Σημερα το προι σηκωθηκα και ηταν σχεδον μια χαρα, δεν εκανε καθολου σαν εκρεμες και το ποδι του
το παταγε κανονικα και φαινοταν μια χαρα.
Δεν τον επιασα να του δωσω νερο με κονακιον στο στομα για να μην τον στρεσαρω και ετσι εβαλα
3 σταγόνες κονακιον σε 50 μλ νερο και αμεσως πηγε και ειπιε και αρχισε να τρωει μονος του κανονικα λες και δεν ειχε τιποτα.
Ξαφνικα μετα απο καμία ωρα πεφτει κατω, δεν μπορουσε να ελεγξει τα ποδια του και τα δακτυλα του
 και γυρισε το κεφαλι του απο την δεξια πλευρα και ετρεμε λες και θα ψοφούσε.
Ειχε ακομα τα σπορακια στο στομα που δεν προλαβε να σπασει.
Το πουλι παρεμεινε ετσι για 30 λεπτα περιπου, ετοιμο να ψωφησει.
Σε μια κηνηση απελπισιας μου του εδωσα τρεις σταγωνες κονακιον κατ ευθειαν στο στομα (ηταν ρισκο αλλα το πηρα).
Τωρα ειναι λιγο καλυτερα αλλα ουτε τρωει ουτε πολυ κουνιεται, καθετε στο κλαδι του με μισοκληστα ματια.
Δεν τον βλεπω να συνερχεται

----------


## jk21

αυτα ειναι συμπτωματα twirling αλλα δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε την αιτια ,οπως εχω πει και αλλες φορες .ισως και paramixovirus 3 για αυτο να το εχεις σε καραντινα .δεν δικαιολογειται ομως σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη και χωρις να εχεις φερει προσφατα νεο πουλι στην εκτροφη 

θες να βαλεις και bactrimel στο νερο ;αν και το μελανιασμα στο στηθος με παραπεμπει σε αιμοραγια απο αγνωστη αιτια .δεν δινει κατι τετοιο ουτε ο παραμυξοιος ,ουτε η σαλμονελλα 

να μην βαλεις σε καμμια περιπτωση μπανακι στο κλουβι ! συνηθως πανε να κανουν και παθαινουν κριση εκει και πνιγονται

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το πουλι το εχω μεσα στο σπιτι.
επειδη εξω στο μπαλκονι εχω τα τιμπραντο δεν ηθελα να ειναι μαζι στον ιδιο χωρο.
Η διατροφη του ηταν ιδια με ολα τα πουλια.
65% κεχρι
10% βρωμη
10% περιλα
5% νιζερ
5% καναβουρι
5% λιναρι 
5% κολιανδρο 
και απο αυγοτρωφη εδινα την ¨αυγοτρωφη μου¨.
Ζευγαρωσε και εχει δωσει δυο μικρα δυο εβδομαδων, τα μικρα και η καναρα τα ιδια ετρωγα και ηταν στο ιδιο κλουβι.
Απο καθαρηοτιτα τα καθαριζα καθημερινα επειδη τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι.
Σε αυτο το ξυλινο κλουβι τον εβαλα τωρα για να τον εχω σε καραντινα και επειδη δεν εχει σχαρα κατω αλλα λαμαρινα και ετσι μπορει να πατα καλυτερα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

http://www.avianweb.com/stargazing.html

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αναλύοντας λιγο το λινκ οπως μπορω να καταλαβω εγω εχουμε και λεμε

Χθες που αρχησαν τα συμπτοματα απο μαρτιρια της αρραβονιαστικιας μου που ηταν σπιτι και τον ειδε μου περιεγραψε οτι
το πουλι καθοταν στο κλαδι και αρχισε να βγαζει ηχους, πηγε να δει μηπως πιαστικε απο πουθενα, εβαλε το χερι της στο κλουβι και πηδηξε πανω στο χερι της, οταν τον αφησε ξανα στο κλουβι επεσε κατω στο πατομα και γυρνουσε γυρο γυρο στο κλουβι βγαζοντας ηχους.
Εγω οταν γυρισα απο την δουλεια το μεσημερι τον βρηκα στην κατασταση που βλεπετε στο βιντεο.(σε καλυτερη κατασταση δηλαδη)
Μετα απο χωρηγηση νερου με κονακιον το πουλι συνηλθε σημερα το προι σε ποσοστο 80% μην πω και ποιο πολυ
και ξαφνηκα αρχησαν τα συμπτοματα
Ξαφνικα μετα απο καμία ωρα πεφτει κατω, δεν μπορουσε να ελεγξει τα ποδια του και τα δακτυλα του
και γυρισε το κεφαλι του απο την δεξια πλευρα και ετρεμε λες και θα ψοφούσε.
Ειχε ακομα τα σπορακια στο στομα που δεν προλαβε να σπασει.
Το πουλι παρεμεινε ετσι για 30 λεπτα περιπου, ετοιμο να ψωφησει.
Σε μια κηνηση απελπισιας μου του εδωσα τρεις σταγωνες κονακιον κατ ευθειαν στο στομα (ηταν ρισκο αλλα το πηρα).
Τωρα ειναι λιγο καλυτερα αλλα ουτε τρωει ουτε πολυ κουνιεται, καθετε στο κλαδι του με μισοκληστα ματια.

Το πουλι ειχε βρεθει ελευθερο (απο καποιον ειχε φυγει, το βρηκαν και μου το εδωσαν αρα δεν ξερω το ιστορικο του)
Το κεφαλι δεν το εχει μονιμα γυρισμενο, το γυρισε για 5 λεπτα την ωρα ποτυ επαθε το σύμπτωμα (οπως το γυρνανε τα αρσενικα οταν εχουν κανει ενα πετυχημένο ζευγαρωμα και σιγοτραγουδου).
Δεν κοιμοταν ποτε με το κεφαλι του μεσα στα ποδια, ουτε χθες που άρχισε τα συμπτώματα αυτα.
Απο διατροφή του εδινα τα ποιο πανω που σας ειπα στο προηγούμενο μηνυμα μου.
Αυτα τα συμπτώματα που αναφερει το λινκ τα εχει τωρα 
Αδυναμία να πετάξει.
        Απώλεια της ισορροπίας.
        Δυσκολία κινείται γύρω στο κλουβί
        Δεν μπορεί να βρεί τροφή ή το νερό - με αποτέλεσμα την πείνα

Τα βηματα που λεει για την προληψη πιστευω πως τα εκανα 
Καθαρο νερο
Καθαριοτητα του κλουβιου του καθημερινα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Θα κανω αλλη μια προσπαθεια απελπισίας να του δωσω νερο με bactrimel μαζι με κονακιον μεσα.
Το πουλι αν δεν συνελθει ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι μεχρι αυριο θα εχει ψοφήσει.
Δεν τρωει, δεν πινει, δεν κουνιεται και ταλαιπωρειται.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Θα κανω αλλη μια προσπαθεια απελπισίας να του δωσω νερο με bactrimel μαζι με κονακιον μεσα.
> Το πουλι αν δεν συνελθει ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι μεχρι αυριο θα εχει ψοφήσει.
> Δεν τρωει, δεν πινει, δεν κουνιεται και ταλαιπωρειται.



Μην τα μπερδεψεις,
καλυτερα κονακιο μονον στην ποτιστρα,

----------


## Θοδωρής

Θα του αφησω μονο κονακιον στην ποτηστρα αλλα δεν πινει καθολου νερο, ουτε τρωει.
Τωρα του ξανα εδωσα φαγητο με την σιριγγα (κρεμα για νεοσους μαζι με ανθος ορυζις)

----------


## jk21

θοδωρη αν εχεις δωσει 3 σταγονες στο στομα και τις κατεβασε ,μην δινεις αλλη βιταμινη Κ .Δεν την αποβαλει ο οργανισμος και εχει παρει τουλαχιστον 10πλασια ποσοτητα απο την ημερησια .σκεψου οτι 3 στα 50 ml νερου που ηταν η δοση ,θα επινε οσο αντιστοιχουσε σε 4 ml νερου μονο 

δωσε bactrimel στο στομα ,διαλυοντας την ποσοτητα φαρμακου που ξερεις στο 1/8 του νερου που σου εχω πει για δοσολογια ποτιστρας . απο το διαλυμα θα δωσεις μονο 0.25 ml τωρα και αλλο  0.25 ml το πρωι 

προσθετω στο λινκ του Νικου και αυτο

http://www.finchniche.com/features_twirling.php

δες και τα βιντεο που εχει εκει και θα αναγνωρισεις τα δικα σου συμπτωματα 

οπως θα δεις και στα δυο ο συνδιασμος τριμεθοπριμη με ειδος sulfa (bactrimel ,cosumix ) ειναι η προτεινομενη αντιβιωση .Μιλα και για περιπτωση μυκητα και προτεινει νυστατινη ,αλλα δεν μπορει να εχει δραση αν ο μυκητας ειναι στο νευρικο συστημα ή στον ακουστικο πορο 

η αλλη περιπτωση ειναι του παραμιξοιου που δυστυχως δεν εχει θεραπεια .αν αντεξει μεχρι τυχον υποχωρηση του ιου .....

----------


## Θοδωρής

Τα συμπτώματα του δικου μου δεν ειναι ιδια με τα βιντεο που ειδα απλα εκανε ποιο εντονα την κινηση
που φαινεται και στο βιντεο που ανεβασα.
Δημητρη στειλε μου με πμ ακριβώς την ποσοτητα του νερου και του φαρμακου για να μην κανω κανενα λαθος και να του δωσω τωρα

----------


## jk21

σου εστειλα 

βγαλε φωτο το στηθος να δουμε αν εχει μειωθει το μελανιασμα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Καλημερα
Το πουλι αυτο θα με τρελανει!
Χθες ηταν ετοιμο να ψοφήσει, σημερα το προι ειναι σχεδον μια χαρα.
Ειναι νωχελικο βεβαια αλλα τρωει, πινει και κανει και κανενα τσιου.
Το μελανιασμα στο στηθος εχει υποχωρήσει, εχει κανει ομως καρινα που ειναι λoγικο
αφου δεν ετρωγε καθολου.
Η κοιλιά του ειναι φυσιολογική και οταν τον επιασα για να τον βγαλω φωτογραφιες μου εφυγε και πεταξε και
λιγο μεσα στο σπιτι
Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι εχει ασταθεια 10% περιπου οταν παει να πιαστει
και στο δεξι του ματι απο πανω εχει μαυρο καρουμπαλο οπως θα δειτε και στις ποιο κατω φωτογραφιες

----------


## jk21

υπηρξε καποια αιμοραγια που εχει σταματησει μαλλον .δεν μπορω να ξερω τι και πως αλλα ελπιζω να μην υπρχει εσωτερικο αιματωμα στον εγκεφαλο και πιεζει καποια εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα που εχουν σχεση με το νευρικο συστημα ... κοιταξε να δεις αν αυτο στο ματι ειναι στην ουσια εσωτερικα ξεραμενο αιμα ή καποιο συμπαγες ογκιδιο 

μην δινεις βιτ Κ σημερα και δωσε  1 σταγονα στα 100 ml  μονο αυριο

αναμονη και βλεπουμε ... αν δεν τρωει συνεχιζεις με κρεμα και δωσε και κροκο αυγου 

δεν μπορω να ξερω σιγουρα ,αλλα μαλλον η bactrimel δεν χρειαζεται  

ευχομαι το καλυτερο

----------


## Θοδωρής

bactrimel εδωσα χθες το βραδυ και σημερα το προι στο στομα.
Στην ποτίστρα του εχει καθαρο νερο.
Το πουλακι τρωει και πινει νερο κανονικα μονο του.
Το μελανο σημειο στο κεφαι του ειναι εξωτερικα του κρανιου και δεν ειναι συμπαγες
ογκος αλλα μαλακο (μαλλον εχει συσσωρευτεί αιμα στην περιοχή εκει)

----------


## jk21

θα σου ελεγα να την συνεχισεις αφου την ξεκινησες (δεν ξερω μαλιστα αν εχει συμβαλλει θετικα καπου ) αλλα με προβληματιζει το οτι οι σουλφοναμιδη που περιεχει ,ειναι λιγο επικινδυνη για κινδυνο αιμοραγιας αν υπαρχει η προδιαθεση ...  

απο την αλλη ... δεν ξερω βρε θοδωρη .. συνεχισε αν ειναι αλλα βαλε και μια σταγονα και σημερα στην ποτιστρα ΒΙΤ Κ

----------


## Θοδωρής

εχει συνέλθει γενικα το πουλι.
Το μονο που φοβαμε ειναι μια τριτη κριση και ιδιαίτερα απο αυριο που θα δουλεύω και δε θα ειμαι ολη μερα σπιτι
να ελέγχω λιγο την κατάσταση.
Γενικα τρωει και περιμένω να δυναμώσει.
Κονακιον θα του και μια σημερα και μια αυριο και το bactrimel θα του δωσω αλλη μια δοση το βραδυ, για αυριο δεν ξερω αν του δωσω ή οχι
ειναι περίεργη η κατασταση, πρωτη μου φορα αντιμετωπίζω ενα τετοιο περιστατικό

----------


## jk21

θα ημουν ευτυχης αν δεν περιμενα και αλλη κριση ,αλλα περιμενω ... δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ομως να ειναι θανατηφορα .να μην αφησεις σε καμμια περιπτωση μπανακι εντος κλουβιου και αν μπορεις να του εχεις μονο αυγοτροφη ,μην το πιασει κριση με σπορους στο στομα και πνιγει

----------


## Θοδωρής

Μπάνακι δεν του εχω.
Στην δεύτερη κρίση το έπιασε με σπόρους στο στόμα και τους έβγαλα από το στόμα του με μια οδοντογλυφίδα.
Να του βάζω δηλαδή από φαγητό μόνο αυγοτροφη (η αυγοτροφη μου); και τιποτ αλλο ή
να του βαλω την αυγοτροφη και σε αλλη ταιστρα να του βαλω και αυγο; για να ειναι και λιγο ποιο
πληρες αφου δεν θα εχει καθολου σπορους

----------


## jk21

και αυγοτροφη και αυγο .ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι αδυνατο .αρκει να μην ειναι κατι σκληρο και πνιγει .οταν θα εισαι εκει ,να βαζεις και σπορους

----------

